# reptile radiators?



## FusionMorelia (Apr 27, 2011)

gday guys n girls of APS
just wondering if anyone is or has used the reptile radiators from proherp?
as i finish off my new 1800x800x800 enclosure im getting heating and lighting ordered and what not when i saw these panels for heating? not alot of info about them on proherp so thought i should ask here are they just a big heatmat or like a contained electric blanket type of heat mat inside? 
how do they work and what are they like?
has anyone used or is using them?

any info thats not on proherp(not alot)
will be much appreciated thanks 

Nato


----------



## driftoz (Apr 28, 2011)

im looking at getting 2 of these too. albs on these forums i think is using them and says there good dont need cages because they dont get hot enough to burn and if installed correctly are flat with rounded edges so the snake cannot wrap around it


----------



## MrThumper (Apr 28, 2011)

I got 2 80w panels and think they are the best. I've got a huge double enclosure with each side about 1600x1100x600 and get excellent heat gradient without them running continuously

Also try contacting Arthur_Wilson here in the forum...he'll help you out too

Also follow this link to pics of my panels installed in my enclosure

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=155768


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Nato

I use the radiators from 'Drizone', they are sold as wardrobe de-humidifyers. They are quite efficient with low wattage but pump out lots of heat. I have them attached to the bottom of shelves where they heat both the shelf above and the floor underneath. Cost around $80 if bought directly from the distributor.

Good luck with it...

Kelly


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 29, 2011)

here's the info from herpshop on the habistat panels. http://www.herpshop.com.au/pdf/ReptileRadiator.pdf

i have used the habistat panels in 1200x600x600 enclosures (in brisbane) and they worked well, however you will need a basking shelf as it wont heat the floor, i think heat is radiated to about 400mm max. 

depending on what is moving into your enclosures it may be fine, if it is an arboreal species just provide some branches to climb up to get closer. otherwise you may want to add some floor heating also.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah i was thinking about getting 2 panels 1 for the floor and 1 for a basking shelf, 
thanks for the input guys, they would heat a peice of slate well too shouldnt it? 
i have a slate panel from one of those ye olde mansions they used to build
out in the bush on farms im gonna make into a basking shelf its all coming together well
2 bad i suck royally at making fake rock backgrounds, i made 3 
and all of them suck lol 
aaaanyway back to the panels, what are they like with power these panels, 
do they use more or less or the same power as ceramic emitters and cords?
agl just smashed west nsw with a 40% power cost increase...the dirt bags!


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is a link for details of the small radiator...Dryzone THD 050 Panel Heater.
They are distributed in NSW by:
Contact details are:

1. DR Distribution, Ingleburn, NSW. Tel: 02 9618 3842
2. Shaw's Office Supplies, Lismore, NSW. Tel: 02 6621 9066

Kelly


----------



## GreatSnakes (Apr 29, 2011)

imo they are the best heating product on the market. I now only use panels.


----------



## sneakypete (May 4, 2011)

I use the Habistat Reptile radiators, and I love them. Never had a problem with them, will never go back those damn awful ceramics. Habistat radiators are available from HerpShop, check them out.


----------



## driftoz (May 4, 2011)

just got a reply from proherp and a 80w panel on dimming thermostat wont use much power to heat a 1800 L x 500 H x 600 D enclosure i shall get 2 in the next week or so


----------



## Greenmad (May 4, 2011)

GreatSnakes said:


> imo they are the best heating product on the market. I now only use panels.



+ 1


----------



## James_Scott (May 4, 2011)

A good thermostat has a lot to do with the amount of power you use. For instance a heater running on a switching thermostat or a timer will heat up and then turn off completely. This means a lot of energy is being used again to heat it up. Its like turning your lights on and off constantly!
Good thermostats get the heater to temperature and then pulse electricity to it so it never turns off but also doesn't run at full power. It is a much better way to go.


----------



## sneakypete (May 4, 2011)

With Habistat Radiant heat panels i use the Habitat Pulse Proportional thermostat. they work great together


----------



## pythonmum (May 5, 2011)

I've got a Habistat panel and pulse proportional thermostat in a big enclosure, but the panel blew out after 2 years. Not happy. I've just replaced it. My ceramic globes last longer than that, at a fraction of the cost! It's above a basking shelf in the top corner of a MD enclosure. Nice big temp gradient which really suits that species. He certainly uses the full gradient, too, even over the course of a day.


----------



## Scag (May 16, 2011)

Ive got a 50watt. do you think its safe to put on the floor of a plastic tub with piece of malemine over the top or do they need to be suspened from a roof etc.


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 16, 2011)

couldnt you sit the tub on it like a heat pad?
and pythonmum what ceramic do you use?
im thinking i might just go with the ceramic and cord 
not enough info on these radiators for my likeing lol


----------



## Scag (May 16, 2011)

I was thinking that maybe with a tile or malamine ontop as it gets pretty hot. Im currently using a 100w infared globe and 15w heat cord, though im having trouble heating the tub, currently no thermostat everything running 24/7 and at night my temps drop to around 23c in the warm end. The plastic does not retain any heat, As my 3ft melamine enclosure with only a 100w ceramic wired to a thermo stays at 34c.


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 16, 2011)

for a tub just get a heatmat its way eayser 
local temps here drop to 0 in winter and my tubs never drop under
30c on the hot spot in winter the cool end hasnt gotten under 20 even with the snap frosts here this week
if anyone has used the radiators for atleast 1 year solid i would love some more experiances with them,
right now they dont seem to good only stories i have heard isnt 2 good with blow outs and high failure rates.

Nato


----------



## dangles (May 16, 2011)

Pretty sure the proherp ones have a 10yr warranty. I've seen people that make their own panel type heating out of heat cords


----------



## Scag (May 16, 2011)

Im pretty sure mine is a thermofilm one. 50watts.


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 16, 2011)

10yrs is awesome,if, your not having to replace every year or so due to failure. getting any local info on these is bloody hard not alot useing them mabey?


----------



## Jungletrans (May 16, 2011)

l have a lot of the Habistat radiators and find they work best down one end , on the cage ceiling , with a basking shelf 8 inches under them . I use the proportional power type thermos as they are always on and everything lasts longer than the on / off type . After 4 years l have only had 2 radiators fail , the element burns out inside . l have opened one up and think they could be fixed [ DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME ] .


----------



## Chris1 (May 16, 2011)

i had a 4-5 year old one fail, the other 4 are still going strong and have been fro 2-3 years,.....

also on pulse proportional thermostats,...

the one that died left a kinda horrible smell which had be rethinking using them,....but on the other hand the snake was fine and the house didnt burn down so im back in the radiator lovers club!


----------



## pythonmum (May 16, 2011)

You certainly wouldn't sit a tub on a heat panel, because it would just heat everything. Heat mats allow you to heat part of the tub, so the snake has a gradient. I use the Black Nite ceramic globes from HerpShop. They last for years and only cost $38 each. However, you do chew through a lot of power with them. My latest enclosure has a homemade heat panel using heat cord held onto the ceiling by cup hooks and a homemade protective cage (pine frame + aluminium flyscreen). The cord only cost $30 and is a 30W cord, so very low cost and low power. It's working hard in my cold downstairs room, but I'm cooling that snake, so don't want it too toasty anyway. I have a 60W as backup if it can't keep warm enough. As with my ceramics, I've mounted this under a basking shelf, thus keeping more of the heat within the enclosure. There is a branch underneath, too, but the shelf right above the heat cord 'panel' is the warmest spot. I find my little infrared temp gun an indispensible tool when monitoring my enclosures.


----------



## mr1jz (May 16, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> for a tub just get a heatmat its way eayser
> local temps here drop to 0 in winter and my tubs never drop under
> 30c on the hot spot in winter the cool end hasnt gotten under 20 even with the snap frosts here this week
> if anyone has used the radiators for atleast 1 year solid i would love some more experiances with them,
> ...


 
Talk to dickyknee on here mate. He makes his own radiators out of heat cords, eye hooks, Queblok and flyscreen. I have made one myself but have only had it running for a month now. Good gradient and it's a 50w cord in a 4x2x2 enclosure.


----------



## Scag (May 17, 2011)

Wouldnt the panel act the same as i heat mat, might try and secure it to the inside of the lid. Its a fairly large tub.


----------



## pythonmum (May 18, 2011)

Panels are too heavy to use with a tub. Just go for a heat mat. Get a radiator later if you want one. I've made a panel using Dickyknee's method - works great.


----------



## James_Scott (May 20, 2011)

The proherp panels weight next to nothing. Very little smell if any for the first 24hrs and produce plenty of heat.


----------



## mje772003 (May 29, 2011)

what is the warranty on these heat panels?


----------



## Lielah (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi All

I hope these questions dont seem stupid lol......

Do the heat panels go on the floor inside of the enclosure or on the ceiling, or are they used underneath the enclosure?

Are snakes able to lie on top of the panels without burning??

Does one need to connect a thermostat to them?

Would the heat from the panel burn a plastic tub or click clack...or artificial plants within the enclosure??? :s


----------



## Erebos (Jun 28, 2011)

Lielah said:


> Hi All
> 
> I hope these questions dont seem stupid lol......
> 
> ...


 
You mount them on the top of your enclosure and I use a pulse proportional thermostat not sure how it would go with plastic


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 28, 2011)

James_Scott said:


> The proherp panels weight next to nothing. Very little smell if any for the first 24hrs and produce plenty of heat.


Ive just bought 5 X 28 watt proherp panels and they are working a treat, no smell and very very hot, the habistat thermostat is very compatible with them to.


----------

